# "Michael"



## Captainnumber36

Improvisation on riff I came up with.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I think you showed a lot of progress and more sophistication. It sounded you were aware of the harmony at all times, and expanded into less conventional stuff, and more fluid. I like the new direction.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Phil loves classical said:


> I think you showed a lot of progress and more sophistication. It sounded you were aware of the harmony at all times, and expanded into less conventional stuff, and more fluid. I like the new direction.


Thanks Phil! I am practicing a lot, so I do think I am getting better.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Ah, the quintessential ukelele chord progression.


----------



## Captainnumber36

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Ah, the quintessential ukelele chord progression.


Could you post an example? Thanks!


----------

